# Beaver trapping



## justdandy (Oct 15, 2010)

This weekend on state land I found a huge beaver hut with trees 24" chewed down. When can you trap them and how do you do it? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Trapperman.com


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

Trapperman has tons and tons of information. You'd also do well to try and find someone to take you and show you the ropes. Greatly speed up the learning process. Trapperman is good for that too.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Youtube has lots of videos but nothing beats being in the field with someone.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Then after you catch one, you have to know/learn how to skin it and prepare the pelt. BTW, I'd surmise a beaver pelt isn't worth much currently. Depending on the part of MI you are thinking about, later Oct or so is when seasons opens.

The learning curve is much steeper if you are able to hook up with a local trapper. If that's not possible, study up & go forward. I'd also look at the regs early on, State land and all.


----------



## animalx1 (Apr 13, 2006)

Justdandy, down your way the water trapping season open on Nov 10th. That's for most everything that you would find in what is considered "water trapping" i.e. muskrat, mink, beaver, and otter. The **** trapping season opens statewide on Oct. 15.

Beaver trapping is a lot of fun but even an easy set up is actually a little harder work than most people realize. Beavers are big tough animals but not particularly bright. Most everything used to catch them other than snares are built pretty heavy duty. If you are back in a ways where you have to walk in and out any distance and happen to catch two or three 40 or 50 lb beavers then you might as well be dragging a deer out of the woods. Even a couple of averaged size 30 pounders can get to be kind of heavy when you have to walk a ways with them.

X2 on Trapperman and YouTube videos and good luck to you. Tight chains to you...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Beaver are easy, until they get a little education. Then it can be difficult.


----------



## animalx1 (Apr 13, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> Beaver are easy, until they get a little education. Then it can be difficult.


Yep. I have a beaver or two that won the chess game last season. I will be returning this year for a re-match


----------



## justdandy (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks guys! I've been reading and watching as many videos as I can to try and learn more


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

All the seasons, zones and regs are in the current DNR Hunting and Trapping Guide.

Not contradicting anything anyone said already on this thread, but always a good idea to get the meat and potatoes from the Gospel, not a forum.

Good luck and have fun!!


----------

